# My baby is almost done!



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting design. . . Good luck with it :smile:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

looks pretty cool to me! what are you using for limbs and cams? Also, are you shooting it with the natural finish, or are you getting it powder coated/anodized?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> looks pretty cool to me! what are you using for limbs and cams? Also, are you shooting it with the natural finish, or are you getting it powder coated/anodized?


i'm using 17" recurve limbs like of the S4 elite and a dual cam shoot through system. Probably going to be powder coated or anodized,but I can seem to decide on exactly what colors(s) it should be.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

dude i was havin a cussin fit over how sweet that riser looks that thing is like a pse mojo mixed with a nice hoyt dude u need to start makin them and sellin if they shoot as good as it looks:thumbs_up


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

that looks awesome....id look into barnsdale limbs they make good limbs and id say they would work with you good so u cant get what you want......blue powdercoat with black limbs and blue powder coated cams would look sweet


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That bow looks sweet. My target bow is getting painted orange with black limbs, and black and orange strings.:smile:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks good to me! But, the pic is hard to tell exactly what it looks like. Could you post some more close up shots of just the riser? It looks like your work will pay off!

Also, I have been wondering, what are barnsdale limbs made of?


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Dont know if im allowed to be in here or not. lol!
Just wanted to say Great work! Looking SWEET! Best wishes to you! Keep up the good work! Glad to see you are using your time wisely!:thumbs_up


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

10gblevins02 said:


> that looks awesome....id look into barnsdale limbs they make good limbs and id say they would work with you good so u cant get what you want......blue powdercoat with black limbs and blue powder coated cams would look sweet


I'm gonna be talking to barnsdale very soon about limbs. I think I'll also have 15" and 13" straight limbs available for those who want less ata and a little more speed.



Sighting In said:


> Looks good to me! But, the pic is hard to tell exactly what it looks like. Could you post some more close up shots of just the riser? It looks like your work will pay off!
> 
> Also, I have been wondering, what are barnsdale limbs made of?


I'm gonna have my limbs made from carbon composite, more expensive, but worth it in the long run. I'll post some more detailed pics when the riser is done and setup and I have some of the legal stuff (patents) finalized.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the great input so far everyone. My biggest thing now is color I want it to be in. Obviously it'll come in a number of colors, but I can't decide on which one mine should be in. High gloss black is always SWEET lookin, but I'd also like to try something like the hoyt fusion, only with black and blue or blue and black. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

How about something like that with a green and silver. That would be pretty sweet! 

So, is it sort of like a tech riser, like Hoyt? 

Again, great work, and I hope it all works out well for you!


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

looks cool,but remember dealing with cams is a tricky buisness,just designing one you need a dagree in engineering,and bow companies have patients that if you use there product even if you dont know you will be in BIG trouble,and if you were thinking of using the martin cams on the bow,there is no way you could sell it.I think its a cool idea,but I dont think you whould be able to sell it,but I whould love for you to prove me wrong. Good luck


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

updates? I cant wait to see what this bow is gonna be like


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like it's going to end up being an awesome target bow. Keep it up!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

outdoorsman193 said:


> updates? I cant wait to see what this bow is gonna be like





kgoold said:


> looks cool,but remember dealing with cams is a tricky buisness,just designing one you need a dagree in engineering,and bow companies have patients that if you use there product even if you dont know you will be in BIG trouble,and if you were thinking of using the martin cams on the bow,there is no way you could sell it.I think its a cool idea,but I dont think you whould be able to sell it,but I whould love for you to prove me wrong. Good luck


Riser will be back from the machine shop this week so I will be playing with string/cable lengths and doing some initial tinkering this weekend. As of now Next Generation Archery LLC is a legit company!

As far as patents and that stuff goes, I haven't hired a lawyer yet, but from what I understand I think I'm gonna be ok in the legal department.:wink::zip:

Thanks for all the interest guys!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you should check and see if hoyt pattented the shoot through riser


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> you should check and see if hoyt pattented the shoot through riser


i'm looking into braced risers and shoot through risers, but i think it was martin the originally came up with the ideas


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

some candy orange would look nice check these to help decide
http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3935
they are nice and the orange im talkin bout is on there and its by far my most fav target color


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

*update!!!*

just got an email today. The riser is done being machined, so I should have some pics up of it finally done within a week


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see the completed product


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

N7709K said:


> you should check and see if hoyt pattented the shoot through riser


He does not need to check IF he doesnt plan on selling it. You can make anything you want and use it as long as you dont sell it.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

lol looks sweet bro, i want one !


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*shoot through*

Alternative Service of England also makes a shoot-through compound (not legal for FITA recurve, but the way - it doesn't work well for finger shooting anyway since the arrow flexes horizontally).

http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001228.3.3640540621118563577


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

ChadLister said:


> lol looks sweet bro, i want one !


thanks. working on the legal stuff now. gonna meet with an atorney on tuesday. as of now specs are 51" ata and 9 1/8" bh. working on one with smaller limbs so the bow will be closer to 44" ata and 8" bh


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*shoot through*

I believe PSE still sells a shoot-through recurve kid's bow called the Deputy (so they can sell one bow for left/right). 

A while ago, (early '70s?) there was a SABO shoot-through recurve, so the idea's been around for a while, though I don't know who may have patented it. You might find some info on www.archeryhistory.com.

In any case, your new bow is an impressive piece of work.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

nicely done buddy, that is AWESOME!!! congrats.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

that's sweet!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

2fingers said:


> He does not need to check IF he doesnt plan on selling it. You can make anything you want and use it as long as you dont sell it.


If he plans on using it to compete, he will more than likely need to not infringe on pattens.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

hay i think i just reconized you 
did you shoot louisvill KY

i think i met you and your friend at the truball booth


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> hay i think i just reconized you
> did you shoot louisvill KY
> 
> i think i met you and your friend at the truball booth


Yea, i think so. You had glasses and longer hair right? You were shooting a carter spike hinge right?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> hay i think i just reconized you
> did you shoot louisvill KY
> 
> i think i met you and your friend at the truball booth





Mathewsju said:


> Yea, i think so. You had glasses and longer hair right? You were shooting a carter spike hinge right?


Dang it now I'm confused. Were you the one shooting the ultra elite with the short DL? I think i got you confused with osmeone else I met thier the first time.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

that me shooting a 26 inch draw Hoyt ue in inferno with the doinker stab 
and i was shooting the scott long horn reliese with the GT expadition hunters

wearing the camo ford hat


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> Yea, i think so. You had glasses and longer hair right? You were shooting a carter spike hinge right?


no that kid was from canada


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i can even make it a little easer for you
rember that guy who punched himself in the face with his BT reliese
that was me


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> i can even make it a little easer for you
> rember that guy who punched himself in the face with his BT reliese
> that was me


Ouch, I know your pain. I know it makes you shoot better to shoot BT, but no one said anything about punching yourself in the face.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> i can even make it a little easer for you
> rember that guy who punched himself in the face with his BT reliese
> that was me


I didn 't see that one. i've done it to myself at state bc my d loop came undone, not to mention a number of other times i decided to mess with my bt release. lol



Aaron Groce said:


> that me shooting a 26 inch draw Hoyt ue in inferno with the doinker stab
> and i was shooting the scott long horn reliese with the GT expadition hunters
> 
> wearing the camo ford hat


ok, i thought so. when u said truball booth, i thought you were that canadian kid, but when i thought about it, i remembered you and ur bow.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah i have costemized it a lot since then now it has flat black limbs cams and pockets and looks B A

i now have my reliese set verry cold so the chanses of me doin that are very slim now

i am just so board i cant weight for my new limbs to come in


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Ouch, I know your pain. I know it makes you shoot better to shoot BT, but *no one said anything about punching yourself in the face.*


At my shop, that is made very clear to everybody. A lot of the JOAD kids are afraid to even touch them because of that. 

And yes, I have done it once... Fun times.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

ways to learn BT
1 punch you self in the face with spiral X cams set at 55% at 3/4 inch draw 
with BRACES

2 get a coach

since i do not have any axcess toa coach i had to do the seconed one


----------

